# canadian walleye mount



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

just finished up this canadian walleye


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

looks good!!! seen alotta fish that dont look right. That thing looks great!!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Thank you sir.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Good looking Walleye....that'll make a customer happy!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

thanks Chris !!!!


----------

